# trouble installing 5C collet chuck



## oldhank60 (Jul 4, 2017)

I thought it would be simple but noo it had to become complicated,   I got the 5C chuck that quality sells, I found I really don't like it  because I need to buy another chuck key one that does not have the spring on it, 
yesterday was first time I tried to install the 5C collet chuck, no biggie  right!   it comes with the pins un a bag and you have to screw them in and then the lock bolts, no major thing except I did that and 1 pin  would not tighten up.   the pins on chuck D1-4 type all have location ring ( guess ) to make where or how long each should be.   chuck did not have any direction on this, I have no experience at this.
Could some one please tell me how the 3 pins on a D1-4 camlock chuck are supposed to be installed correctly, and what to do if they don't lock up,

thank you  Hank Kettler


----------



## mikey (Jul 4, 2017)

The line on the pins are supposed to be at the level of the back of the chuck, then line up the scallop for the socket head cap screw and snug down that screw. This should allow the chuck to install on the spindle so that the indexing mark on the three spindle locking studs falls between 3 and 6 o'clock when the stud is locked. 

The D1 stud in back of the chuck may feel slightly loose; they all seem to be that way.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jul 5, 2017)

That ring is just a starting point.  All D1-4 mounts are not quite the same.  Sometimes the pin does not have an indicating ring.  I don't think any of my chuck mount pins have the ring (I think I have 8 devices with D1-4 mounts?).  You probably just need to turn the pin in or out a turn.  I have two lathes that are both D1-4, but if I want to swap chucks between them, I have to adjust the pins.  Now that my chucks and face plates are set up for the respective machines, I just switch machines.  

The point being, adjusting the pins to fit your spindle is a normal task.


----------



## mikey (Jul 5, 2017)

This might help ...


----------



## pstemari (Jul 5, 2017)

Fwiw, you can yank the spring off the key easily enough. When changing collets I yank the spring off, but I keep it on the rest of the time. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Jul 5, 2017)

One big word of caution...
DO NOT try to hurry the adjustment process by skipping putting in the locking screws. Put them in EVERY TIME. If one of those studs would happen to turn the wrong way while you are doing the trial fittings you may never get the chuck off again.


----------



## Alan H. (Jul 6, 2017)

oldhank60 said:


> I thought it would be simple but noo it had to become complicated,   I got the 5C chuck that quality sells, I found I really don't like it  because I need to buy another chuck key one that does not have the spring on it,
> yesterday was first time I tried to install the 5C collet chuck, no biggie  right!   it comes with the pins un a bag and you have to screw them in and then the lock bolts, no major thing except I did that and 1 pin  would not tighten up.   the pins on chuck D1-4 type all have location ring ( guess ) to make where or how long each should be.   chuck did not have any direction on this, I have no experience at this.
> Could some one please tell me how the 3 pins on a D1-4 camlock chuck are supposed to be installed correctly, and what to do if they don't lock up,
> 
> thank you  Hank Kettler


Hank, It would help if we knew which chuck you bought.  What is the brand of it?  

I could post some photos of one if it is the same.

Did you get the collet indexing pin installed properly?  That can be a bit confusing and a bit of a challenge in the absence of instructions.


----------



## oldhank60 (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't know if pin is correct, it came with no direction, I will look to see what brand when I go out to shop again


----------



## oldhank60 (Jul 6, 2017)

DaveD said:


> One big word of caution...
> DO NOT try to hurry the adjustment process by skipping putting in the locking screws. Put them in EVERY TIME. If one of those studs would happen to turn the wrong way while you are doing the trial fittings you may never get the chuck off again.



thanks for advise about locking screws, I already thought it would be a bad thing to install and a pin turn, so I always install with what I have tried.

the ring around the pin does not seem to be correct I put all at same height and one does not lock up, all my other chucks work just fine, or they did I have not tried anything else since I started with 5C collet
the locking bolts will only install if pin is in correct indexing position, so that's not the problem,


thought I better add this,  not only does it not lock up the cam loc on spindle head free spins on that 1 pin, I have removed chuck and put different pin in the cam loc that was not working and it works fine, that tells me its the chuck that has the problem, I have not made it out to shop again , it is a made in china chuck


----------



## darkzero (Jul 6, 2017)

oldhank60 said:


> the ring around the pin does not seem to be correct I put all at same height and one does not lock up, all my other chucks work just fine, or they did I have not tried anything else since I started with 5C collet
> the locking bolts will only install if pin is in correct indexing position, so that's not the problem,



A pic might better help...

The ring is only a base starting point. Like the others mentioned, lock up should be between 3:00 & 6:00. Like in the pic below, the line on the cam lock should fall in between the 2 arrows. If the line does not quite get to 3:00, unscrew that pin one revolution & try again. If the line goes past 6:00, screw in the pin one revolution & try again.


----------



## oldhank60 (Jul 6, 2017)

I want to thank everyone for the replies, I'm sure with the help I am receiving here I will be able to get it working. will keep this up dated till problem is solved

thank you 
Hank Kettler


----------



## bfd (Jul 7, 2017)

If the notch on the adjusting  screw is between the two arrows then it is correct. like the picture above it is correct. you may try to get it further, but it will stay locked in its current position.  bill


----------

